# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  وهج الصفـــــــــــــــــــــــــوة

## مرهف

* 
وهج الصفوة 
استطاع المريخ  وبالفريق الرديف ان يحول اتجاه نهاية موسم رياضى يتباين التناول حوله--استطاع ان يدير مسك الختام وفق  تصميم يراعى ارسال عدة رسائل  واضحة ويحقق -لادارته وجماهيره مايرضى ويوازى جهد  مؤكد بذلته ادارة النادى الكبير  على كل الصعد برغم الاخفاق ولظروف  شتى ومتداخله من حرمان الفريق من بطولة الدورى الممتاز- ومن بين اهم تلك الرسائل التى سيتوقف عندها المحلل والناقد   والمتابع ان   مستوى التحكيم-كان الحلقة الاضعف فى مشوار المنافسه- وان المريخ الذى حرمته الاصابات والظروف الطبيعية التى اضطرته ان يرضخ لشروط المنافسه فى اجواء لاتصلح للمنافسه كما حدث فى مباراة وادمدنى الشهيرة والتى كانت منحنى له اثره فى اتجاه البطولة--- وعدم الاستقرار الفنى الذى اجبر المريخ ان يستبدل  طاقمه التدريبى لاكثر من مرة خلال الموسم-- والاصابات غير المسبوقة التى طالت اغلب عناصره الاساسيه- وبرغم كل ماذكرناه  استطاع المريخ ان يؤكد على حقيقة انه بوسعه  ان ياتى  بما لم ياتى به غيره من قبله-- فلاول مره تدخل خزانة انجازاته ---الفريق البطل غير المتوج  الذى لم يهزم طوال الموسم وانه الفريق الاقوى هجوما - ومن بين لاعبيه هداف المنافسه وانه المتوج بكاس اللعب النظيف وانه الفريق الاكثر دخلا وفق نتائج شباك المنافسه--وفى هذا دلالة على حجمه الجماهيرى المتنامى 
وايضا لكل ماتقدم فان مباراة مسك الختام حولت الفرحة الى فرحتين تقاسمها  الفريقان ادارة وجماهير ان لم يكن مذاق الانتصار بطلاوته ومرارة الهزيمة بعلقمها قد ذهبت لفرح متنامى للديار الحمراء وتركت غصة فى جماهير استعدت تماما للاحتفال  بالبطولة دون هزيمة--لكن من وجهة نظر منطقية فان القادم فى منتصف ديسمبر  للمريخ ينبى  بفرح اضافى خاصة وان جزء مؤثر من الاساسيين  اكملوا دورة علاجهم واستكملوا عافيتهم   وتجاوز الجهاز الفنى رهبة التجربة بعناصر  غير اساسية -- واصبح الفريق المنافس مكشوفا تماما فى جميع خطوطه وعناصره ومكامن قوته وضعفه واهم من كل ذلك ان  فريق المريخ استطاع فى مباراة القمة ان يتصالح تماما مع جماهيره وان يعبد طرق العلاقات الحميمة بينه وادارته وجماهيره---- ولا يعنى ذلك ولن تعنى نتيجة مباراة كاس السودان القادمة ان  خطط ادارة المريخ لسد الثغرات وتنفيذ  خطط حركة الاحلال والابدال  ستتغير-- بل انها  ثبتت واصبحت واضحة  ولابد منها وعين الادارة والجماهير على المنافسات الخارجية الوشيكة والتى  تبقى هى الهم الكبير والهدف المرتجى لفريق مهيا لانجازات خارجية تضعه فى المصاف المستحق لجهد ادارى لايقارن فى الواقع الرياضى السودانى 
نكرر التهانى للمريخ ادارة وجماهير ولاعبين عل تحقيق كل اهدافهم من مباراة القمة   وفرضوا على الشارع الرياضى تساؤلات  من الصعوبة  اهمالها او تجاهلها او التغاضى عنها وفرضوا على المشرع الرياضى الضرورة القصوى لاعادة صياغة اللوائح والقوانين اذا كان الاتحاد العام مهتم بتحقيق  تقدم فى المنافسات الاقليمية والقارية 
 وكل الذى نامله ونرجوه ان يكون الموسم الذى يوشك ان يذهب  ان يكون خاتمة احزان الكرة السودانية  والذى  يتفق الجميع فى خاتمته على ضورة تغيير القيادات والنظم والاهداف 

نعم ولاالصادق عبد الوهاب 
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مبروك لكل الصفوة
*

----------


## mozamel1

*مبروووووووووووووووك وترليووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك لكل الصفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الف مبروك لجميع الصفوة  معك حق اخى الصادق حان الوقت لذهاب كل القيادات الفاشله التى تقدم اى شى يحسب لها
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ترليوووووووووون مبرووووووووووك لينا يا صفوة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*لك ولأستاذنا الكبير الصادق عبد الوهاب

أجمل  التهانى بالعيدين  عيد الأضحى

المبارك وعيد الضبح السنوى  للجماعه

وإن غاب إيداهو  فكلتشى  لم يقصر 0

إتفق مع الأستاذ الصادق فى رأيه حول

التحكيم وإن كنت أعتقد بأن  جهاز التحكيم

 ماهو إلا أداة  من ادوات  بؤرة  الفساد

الأكبر  وهو الإتحاد ذو الإتجاه الواحد 0
*

----------

